# The difference between Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, and others



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

When I have a great moment stuck in my head by some Romantic composer, trying to remember where it's from, I think to myself, "Is that Tchaikovsky? Or no, could it be Debussy? or Dvorak or Stravinsky? Or even Janacek or Rimsky?"

When I have a great moment stuck in my head by Mozart, I think to myself, "Wait. Is this Beethoven? Or even one of his close Romantic impersonators?" and if stuck in my head by Beethoven, I think "Wait, was this great moment actually Mozart?"

And when I have a great moment stuck in my head by Brahms, and I'm trying to remember where it was from, I think to myself: "This was Brahms. This could not have been anyone other than Brahms. For the life of me, it is impossible to imagine someone writing such a phrase, unless it was Brahms."


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*The difference between Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, and others*

I think it's mainly the nose. Or maybe the hair. Or possibly the ears. They do say everyone has distinctive ears.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Again the same question???????
( use the search engine)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Again the same question???????
> ( use the search engine)


I'm not aware that this thread was a question.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Ether, sometimes I have no idea what you are going on about, but seriously, you can't tell the difference between Debussy and Tchaikovsky? or Stravinsky and Dvorak?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ethereality said:


> I'm not aware that this thread was a question.


Rogerx has appointed himself as the thread police watching for threads that might resemble previous threads on similar subjects. I suppose it's harmless enough and keeps him out of mischief! But sometimes it does get tedious.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Ethereality said:


> When I have a great moment stuck in my head by some Romantic composer, trying to remember where it's from, I think to myself, "Is that Tchaikovsky? Or no, could it be Debussy? or Dvorak or Stravinsky? Or even Janacek or Rimsky?"
> 
> When I have a great moment stuck in my head by Mozart, I think to myself, "Wait. Is this Beethoven? Or even one of his close Romantic impersonators?" and if stuck in my head by Beethoven, I think "Wait, was this great moment actually Mozart?"
> 
> And when I have a great moment stuck in my head by Brahms, and I'm trying to remember where it was from, I think to myself: "This was Brahms. This could not have been anyone other than Brahms. For the life of me, it is impossible to imagine someone writing such a phrase, unless it was Brahms."


Okay .


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

gregorx said:


> Ether, sometimes I have no idea what you are going on about, but seriously, you can't tell the difference between Debussy and Tchaikovsky? or Stravinsky and Dvorak?


This thread has nothing to do with telling the difference between pieces. It is when earworms are stuck in my head.

When something great from Beethoven or Mozart or Schumann or Haydn is stuck in my head, it can be confusing sometimes finding who it's from.

If Brahms gets a great moment stuck in my head, then I can always tell who it's from.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> If Brahms gets a great moment stuck in my head, then I can always tell who it's from.


That's because you haven't heard Gernsheim and Oswald yet.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Allerius said:


> That's because you haven't heard Gernsheim and Oswald yet.


Precisely! You've continued part of the point intended.

hint: It has nothing to do with Gernsheim, or Chausson or Dohnanyi or Oswald, or even Brahms.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Ethereality said:


> This thread has nothing to do with telling the difference between pieces. It is when earworms are stuck in my head.
> 
> When something great from Beethoven or Mozart or Schumann or Haydn is stuck in my head, it can be confusing sometimes finding who it's from.
> 
> If Brahms gets a great moment stuck in my head, then I can always tell who it's from.


Depends how long the earworm fragment is, in my experience. Some stuff sounds like "generic late Romantic" or "generic Classical" to me.


----------

